

Illustrated guide to a Ph.D - ScotterC
http://matt.might.net/articles/phd-school-in-pictures/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1588727> <\- Many many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1594021> <\- Blatant steal

